# removing black stains from cedar dresser



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

I've recently begun reworking an old dresser that belonged to my grandparents. As I sanded the top of the dresser, I noticed a few stains show through the wood. They show pretty well in the pics below.

I suspect that maybe something was spilled on the surface and soaked through the stain, and sanding allowed the discoloration to show through. Is there any trick for removing this discoloration prior to restaining, or am I stuck with it? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe this will help.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Removing-Black-Stains-in-Wood-Furniture-With-Oxali/


----------



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Reel Time. I'll give it a shot and report back with how it goes.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Why not leave them? Itâ€™ll add character and a story to the dresser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you want to try the oxalic acid route pm me i think i have a 50 # bag in the shop and will give you enough to do the top. Looks like may have been an oily substance, use a wood scraper and open up the wood and clean it throughly with vmp naphtha or lacquer thinner. you can also wash with bleach and let it dry, but would do the spot and then whole top to make it match
good luck


----------

